# Point and shoots – Thoughts?



## JawesomeArt (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't always want to take my cameras out when I'm adventuring, and my phone isn't the best for pictures. Can anyone suggest a decent point and shoot that has some measure of optical zoom and DoF option so I can get near-pro photos without having to lug around my Camera and Lenses. Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd say get a micro 4/3 camera. I have a Panasonic GF5 and with the right lens on it, it fits in my pocket and isn't much bigger than my old Kodak point and shoot from a decade ago. But for any P&S to have decent optical zoom, they get out of the fits in pocket range, and I have never seen a P&S with any DoF control to it. But then I've not done very much P&S research.


----------

